# Window Sill Shrimp Tank



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i think water movement will help with the mosquito larva.


----------



## madhatter4 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sure it would. I ordered one of those solar powered fans you clip on a ball cap from ebay for $4. I am going to hack it up to make a type of solar powered power head/filter. I think some water movement even if slow will also help move nutrients around.


----------



## TobasB (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool would of thought you would get loads of algae!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The excel is probably holding off the algae. Is the Devils ivy a phyladendron? I grow a similar variety out of my HOB filters just for fun.


----------



## madhatter4 (Dec 13, 2007)

chad320 said:


> The excel is probably holding off the algae. Is the Devils ivy a phyladendron? I grow a similar variety out of my HOB filters just for fun.


I have no idea if the Devil's Ivy a philodendron.

Over a month in and the window sill shrimp tank is thriving. The Devi's Ivy is adding new leaves and the water is crystal clear. The shrimp seem to be happy as well, they keep molting like crazy.

About two weeks ago I ordered a "Mini Clip-on Solar Power Cell Travel Cooling Cool Fan" from Ebay for around $4 shipped. I was looking for a way to create some gentle water movement in the tank with out having to run power cords. This works perfectly! When the sun is shinning on the tank, the little fan spins just fast enough to create a gentle current with out disturbing anything in the tank. This will help circulate nutrients and provide some surface agitation to help with gas exchange. I obviously only get water movement when full sun is hitting the solar cell so I'm thinking about replacing the solar cell with two AAA batteries. I think I'll wait a while and see how well just the solar cell works though.

I think I need to start dosing some nutrients too, my Java Moss is looking a little pale. Will Seachem's Flourish be adequate?


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

is the fan inside the water? I think the moss is turning pale cus of the excel. Could be wrong.


----------



## madhatter4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, the fan blade is mostly under water but the motor is above the water.

Sucks if the Excel is hurting the moss. Not a big deal though, I think I want to put some dwarf hair grass in there and lose the moss anyways.


----------



## madhatter4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Anybody know if Glosso make a good carpet plant for this tank?


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

i say try it. what kind of substrate you have there?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

chad320 said:


> The excel is probably holding off the algae. Is the Devils ivy a phyladendron? I grow a similar variety out of my HOB filters just for fun.


Devil's Ivy is actually not a philodendron, its a pothos that is commonly mistaken as one. The name for it is Epipremnum aureum. 

Btw madhatter4, the fan is going to do wonders for your tank. It will keep mosquito larvae down and add extra oxygen!


----------



## madhatter4 (Dec 13, 2007)

alan j t said:


> i say try it. what kind of substrate you have there?


My substrate is Eco-complete.

Anyone know how tall Glosso gets?


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

madhatter4 said:


> My substrate is Eco-complete.
> 
> Anyone know how tall Glosso gets?


It really depends on the light source.. being that you are using sunlight, I don't think it will get very tall. In low light it will grow pretty tall, reaching up to the light.


----------

